# scheduling dilemma



## karoun (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My husband and I are very excited to become vizsla owners in eight short weeks. We researched and found an exceptional breeder who we are extremely enthusiastic about. I am a teacher and have summers off; our new puppy, training, and socialization will be my ONLY priority for those 10 weeks. The problem, however, is that our potential puppy was born yesterday, and my school year does not end until the end of June. This leaves us with five weeks without anyone home from 8:30 to 3pm.

We want to be the best vizsla owners possible and see these as our options:

1. crate, come home twice during the work day for short walks, and have my husband take a week off for at least one of those weeks

2. have my mother in law come and spend an extended vacation at our place 

3. sadly say goodbye to our breeder and wait to adopt until next year when the timing may hopefully be better

4. something else we haven't thought about?

We would greatly appreciate any suggestions or personal experiences on juggling vizsla ownership and occupational demands. Thank you!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I say either #2 or #3. When we picked up Riley, we planned on #1 and she was WAY too young to leave her in the crate alone at home for the first few weeks after we picked her up (9 weeks). We ended up having my parents do a kind of "doggie-daycare" at their house and it has been the BEST decision we could have made.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

I am sure you could swing it. When does your breeder want to send the pup home? If they are cool with keeping the pup until he/she is 10 weeks, then you've only got two weeks of in between time. your husband could do one week, and your mother in law the second. How flexible is your husbands work? Would be great if he could take two weeks of 1/2 day vacation, leaving the pup for a couple of hours of crate training each day. Lots of dog walkers offer puppy pee/play time as well where they will come and let your pup out for a wee, and some play time until they're old enough to go to doggy daycare or regular walks.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd see if your breeder would be willing to extend your pups stay with his mum, if necessary offer boarding payments, your pup will be better socialized for a bit longer time with mum, and it will also ease your time schedule a bit. Failing that M-i-L staying over would be my next choice.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

If #1 is something that is possible each work day, then it will work out just fine.

My g/f used to work ~1km away from home and was able to get back everyday at noon to let Mischa out for an hour. 
She would have been left in the crate for ~ 3 hours before and after lunch.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

harrigab said:


> I'd see if your breeder would be willing to extend your pups stay with his mum, if necessary offer boarding payments, your pup will be better socialized for a bit longer time with mum, and it will also ease your time schedule a bit. Failing that M-i-L staying over would be my next choice.


The trouble is you're leaving the critical 8-12 week socialization period to someone who may or may not have the time to do it. I mean, being breeders, they should have the dogs best interest in mind, but in my experience, that is not always the case.

I personally would not go that route.


threefsh just posted this. It's a great read.
http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/DevelopmentalStages.html


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Given a choice between keeping him in the crate and leaving his with the breeder, I'd choose the latter. When switching vets today I had to look up Quest's birthday. I discovered he was 13 weeks old when he came home with me. Can't say as I'm disappointed in the results. If your breeder is keeping a pup for themselves, so much the better.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Aimless, your guy may very be a fine dog, but my Dad owns a dog that came home from a breeder at 14 weeks. To be perfectly honest, he is a mess. Scared of everything and everyone that isn't his family. 

I can't say for certain that it's all due to missing the 8-12 week period, but we didn't want to risk it with Mischa, and never would with any pups in our future. Mischa was out meeting people and dogs the day we brought her home at 8 weeks (less a day iirc), and was in puppy class at 8.5 weeks old. She's not in a fearful state all the time or anything, but she is far more timid than I think a healthy dog should be. She is very outgoing and likes to meet other people and dogs, but at the slightest hint of an aggressive dog, she is overcome with fear. Had we not worked on socialization right away and constantly, I have a feeling that she would be much more fearful and could possibly have turned aggressive because of it.

Aggression is tough enough to deal with, fear is the absolute hardest to fix. 
Vizsla's seem to have a fearful streak more often than not, so this isn't being overly protective, it's being proactive imho.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I think the keyword is "willing"....if the breeder isn't happy to keep the pup, then definitely go to plan B.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You never know till you ask.
Ask the breeder keep her 2 weeks longer, then have MIL come stay till schools out.
My father past away 2 days before I was to pick up one of my pups. I called the breeder and he said "Take all the time you need. She will be here waiting for you when your ready."


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

I guess I am a bad V parent, because whe we got Jack he was in his crate. Well not totally in the crate but had the computer room to himself. My SIL came over to let him out and play with him, but wasnt every day. Jack did just fine. We did put a puppy pad down and did pretty well. He was potty trained in about 2-3 wks too. No lie!!! Once he was potty trained it was in the crate.


----------

